# jug lines /noodling



## peyton (Mar 5, 2010)

someone enlighten me . it has been so long since i have had the oppertuninty to get out in the lakes & rivers that i am behind on the latest tech. You guys that use the PVC noodles and such tell me as to how this is done and what i need ? how do decide what depth to set your lines :idea:


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.jugfishing.net/


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

you may check past post. I ve seen several that show how to make them. Usually some info. about the depth.
Then there's mine. I take a 2 liter jug paint it white, tie a sting to it (about 3 ft.) add old cast net weight and circle hook. total cost...hum. more time and effort than cost. so if by chance I lose one.....my feelings aren't really hurt. these also float.
some like to anchor their lines and I have some made up. Generally the same but add rope instead of sting. put some leaders....run about 3 hooks per line. weight being anything about 10lbs. I like the floaters better...just because its fun chasing the jug. hope that helps


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the floaters also. Paint a Gatoraide bottle and add 3 to 5 ft of line and no weight. Proper information on bottle. 1 or 2 hooks and catch some fish.

Matt


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

All the above works..... My method...Tie a 10' line to anything that floats (law says its gotta be white with a name, address and date). Place small (4oz) weight at bottom of the line. Drop it with a couple (2) 5/0 circle hooks baited with shad and watch em hit it. Best depth around 10-15 ft water with hooks set to 5 to 10ft deep.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The below is from a post I wrote several months ago.
It covers just one of many ways to build jug lines. These are simple and inexpensive. The main advantage over the painted drink bottle is than the pvc bottles are tough. No uv problems, already bright white and easy the store due to uniform size.
Actually any buoyant item with about one quart displacement would work. Just must be white and have the proper gear tag info. 
The second most important thing is to have a good 5/0 or large circle hook with fresh bait.


> I use a "Keep It Simple Stupid" method.
> 
> I buy 1 liter pvc bottles with sealed caps online. *Bottlesolutions.com*. They come 25 in a bag for $0.52 each. They are hard and very tough. The bright white ones are my choice. Easy to write on the gear tag data also.
> 
> ...


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

If you go to Lake Houston you can pick up the strays that the juggers leave laying around that they forgot about or lost. You will never have to build one. Don't know about other lakes but I seem to find a couple jugs each time I am out there without a jugger insight anywhere on the lake. I guess they use too many to keep up with or just don't care about losing them. Nothing worse than finding a nice blue on a jug, that is near death with line cuts all down its side, that someone neglected to check or lost.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

peyton said:


> someone enlighten me . it has been so long since i have had the oppertuninty to get out in the lakes & rivers that i am behind on the latest tech. You guys that use the PVC noodles and such tell me as to how this is done and what i need ? how do decide what depth to set your lines :idea:


I was going to send you a PM to a site that will help you but for some reason I can't send you a PM...

and I'm not sure if I am allowed to post other fishing web sites here...


----------



## peyton (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks for all the info I will probably try all of it from time to time


----------

